# Tads per deli cup



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can multiple tads go into a deli cup? Or is it best not to ? 

Thanks


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

one tad per cup. There are species that can be raised communally but you need an aquarium in order to accomplish this. For the most part people stick with the one per cup deal to avoid aggression between tads and to avoid chemical growth inhibitors released by other tads. you also wont have competition between tads for recourses so you will have a larger rate of survival.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry, I don't mean to hijack here, but I had a little queston that I didn't feel it was big enough to start a whole thread for. How big do tinctorious tads get?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

do you know the size of your garden tadpole? just a leopard frog tad or something? about that size. Around an inch long +/- a little and the body is around the size of a dime.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

eyeviper said:


> do you know the size of your garden tadpole? just a leopard frog tad or something? about that size. Around an inch long +/- a little and the body is around the size of a dime.


Thanks, I just couldn't find anything about tadpole size on the internet. That's when dendroboard comes in handy. You could just ask your queston directly and have knowledgeable people answer it.


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have lucs & i am totaly new to the breeding part Ive heard it was ok for multiples per container but i don't want to danger them in any way 

Thanks


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

steven2213 said:


> I have lucs & i am totaly new to the breeding part Ive heard it was ok for multiples per container but i don't want to danger them in any way
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't ever put multiple tads together if you can keep from it. The risks involved do not outweigh the benefits involved with it. If you have one tadpole die from an unknown reason, it can kill many more tads before the cause is ever determined. 


Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

McBobs said:


> I wouldn't ever put multiple tads together if you can keep from it. The risks involved do not outweigh the benefits involved with it. If you have one tadpole die from an unknown reason, it can kill many more tads before the cause is ever determined.
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


+1 on this. its not worth it, especially if you only have a few tads going its not that big a deal to keep them separate.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Depends on the species.... anthonyi do really well communally, for example.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

tclipse said:


> Depends on the species.... anthonyi do really well communally, for example.


That was my understanding as well, although I've never experimented with raising my anthonyii singularly.

Pat


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been keeping one per. In middle of their water change heres a few.  plus 5 that are ready for a future home. 

Thanks for the info all


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

tclipse said:


> Depends on the species.... anthonyi do really well communally, for example.


I dint know that, there you go.. learn something new everyday. I believe phyllobates can be communal also. Now most dendrobatidae, Oophaga, and rainitomeya are best raised alone correct?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The problem with many dendrobatids is that they are fairly carnivorous as protein is deficient in thier tadpole deposition sites so larger tadpoles eat smaller tadpoles however you can reduce or eliminate this by adding a ready supply of animal protein. As an example, I was unable to get predation by ventrimaculatus even when they were housed as dense as 5 tadpoles in a large half filled yogurt cup as long as I kept a few live blackworms in the cup. I did see differences in metamorphing as even tadpoles from the same clutch would metamorph with as much as 90 days difference. 

Ed


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> The problem with many dendrobatids is that they are fairly carnivorous as protein is deficient in thier tadpole deposition sites so larger tadpoles eat smaller tadpoles however you can reduce or eliminate this by adding a ready supply of animal protein. As an example, I was unable to get predation by ventrimaculatus even when they were housed as dense as 5 tadpoles in a large half filled yogurt cup as long as I kept a few live blackworms in the cup. I did see differences in metamorphing as even tadpoles from the same clutch would metamorph with as much as 90 days difference.
> 
> Ed


I had a similar experience, I've raised lamasi/vents/variabilis/intermedius in groups of up to 3-4 (separated by species and clutch), no issues to speak of as I kept them fed. Typically I raise them separately but it worked just fine. Interesting point about the morph period length, most of mine came out somewhat near each other (I didn't record it but would say most within 2 weeks of each other, maybe 3 at most). I had them in 16oz deli cups, I have to wonder if that's what made the difference.

In practice, I usually go the single route with Ranitomeya, but don't see any issues with grouping them if it's done right. That being said, I wouldn't try it out if it was one of my first few times raising tads in general.


----------

